# Algae problem, need advice/suggestions please.



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

hi guys,

So this all started about four months ago when my daughter turned two and our freinds bought her a half-gallon betta box with a betta.
We only had it for two weeks before i bought a used setup off CL, and i've recently bought a 78 galllon w/ stand off CL!!
I caught the aquaria bug pretty bad, i have minor MTS as well.

I've been having some major algae problems recently and have finally decided to make a post describing my tank in detail, and seeing what the experts have to say.
After reading quite a bit of posts, and seeing the questions that get asked in return i thought i'd just list everything i can about my setup.

My tank has been setup for about 3.5 months, i'm aiming to have a medium planted tank with a few bristlenose,
a school of rasboras and a nice group of dwarf shrimp.

I currently have three cardinal tetras and four baby BNP's
1-long fin albino
1-L144 black eye
1-silver tipped
1-albino/regular
a couple stem plants and a peice of driftwood for the plecs.


My tank; is a 20 gallon high,
with an Aquatic Edge 33 canister filter,
an air stone running 24/7,
two 15watt T8's @ 6700k
on for four hours in the morning then three off then four back on in the afternoon,
no direct sunlight on tank , 
dosing half cap of seachem flourish 1x a week
i'm a week and a half into dosing seachem excel every other day
feed flakes twice a day
gravel vacuum once a week
W/C once a week 10-15% (however much i vacuum)
clean filters as required

my water parameters are: PH:7.6
Ammonia:0-0.25ppm
Nitrite:0-0.25ppm
Nitrate:0-0.50ppm(all three closer to 0.0)
79-80 degree water temp.


thanks for reading, and advice and suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

It sounds like you have a pretty decent set up already. Your lighting period is just right. I don't know that filter but i assume it's rated for your tank. 

We have all battled algae and I have only 1 tank out of all of mine where its actually under control. I keep a lot of algae eating fish including plecos, ottos, and SAEs. I also use purigen in my filter and I haven't needed to scrape the glass since i installed it. I don't know if it's just a coincidence since i've just been adding more algae eating species or what but that purigen stuff is great! 

One simple thing you could try would be to raise your light higher above the surface of the tank.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like your running a tight ship as far as keeping your parameters in check. Your low nitrate reading might be a precursor for blue green algae though.

3 quick things to consider:

Are any of your plants fast growing?
What type of algae are you getting?
When did you last replace your T8 bulbs?

I've battled algae in almost all of my tanks except my beginner tank which did not see algae in it's lifetime. I loaded that beginner tank with easy, fast-growing plants like anubias, java fern etc. Get plants that will out-compete your algae growth. Planted tanks will take maintenance, just pick whether you'd rather be trimming or scrubbing 

Google 'types of aquarium algae', find the one /ones that look like yours and there will be an explanation as to what you're lacking and what you need to do. Try to always opt for the most natural solution IMO.

Again there's a sticky in this plants/algae section explaining that old bulbs eventually lose efficiency leading to poor light quality suiting algae growth more.

Hope this helps


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

fishgal said:


> So this all started about four months ago when my daughter turned two and our freinds bought her a half-gallon betta box with a betta.


LOL, that's how I got started in this hobby too except I got my betta as a wedding party favor 

I'm sure most people started out with a betta in a cup  It's the gateway fish.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

do you have a master test kit? consider testing for phosphates and if they're high then try a phosphate remover, i run it in most of my tanks and the tanks i run it in get 0 algae


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

What kind of algae is it that is plaguing your tank ? Have you identified it ? Let us know.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

monkE said:


> It sounds like you have a pretty decent set up already. Your lighting period is just right. I don't know that filter but i assume it's rated for your tank.
> 
> We have all battled algae and I have only 1 tank out of all of mine where its actually under control. I keep a lot of algae eating fish including plecos, ottos, and SAEs. I also use purigen in my filter and I haven't needed to scrape the glass since i installed it. I don't know if it's just a coincidence since i've just been adding more algae eating species or what but that purigen stuff is great!
> 
> One simple thing you could try would be to raise your light higher above the surface of the tank.


As far as Purigen goes it might have just been filtering out the spores.
IMO it's just a temporary fix at that.

You'll still need to control the algae with other means


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

green spots start to develop on the substrate, as well as green algae on the leaves.

i do have a master test kit but it doesnt test phospates, looks like im headed to J&L lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're getting green spot algae (GSA) then you're too LOW in phosphates, not too high.

Others have asked, but plant load plays a big part in the balance. Also the types of plants, as mentioned.

You have coated gravel in the tank? Or a plant substrate?

How old is your test kit? I'm surprised at 10% water change a week that your readings are zero essentially.

It's normal to get some algae in the startup of a planted tank, even if you are injecting CO2. Some get away with not having a problem, but most have a problem at some point, albeit a minor.

If you can post up a pic of the tank, it may answer a lot of questions quickly.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

I have some pics of my tank now.

I bought my test kit two months ago.

my substrate is one third pea gravel and two thirds plant substrate from LFS came in a bag with some liquid already , i was told to pour contents of bag directly into tank for best results.

i think my tests are all minimal because i'm nowhere near fully stocked with just, three cardinal tetras and four baby BNPs.

now you can see the algae and how much plantage i have. 

I also have no idea what this plant is, started as one and won't stop propagating lol.
If someone could tell me that'd be great.

thanx again for everybody's input.

my pics are too large so heres the link to my photobucket i just made, hopefully it works.

Pictures by mattinator1 - Photobucket


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to me like it is Blue Green Algae, which is not even an algae but is a bacteria. Here is an article on it. Hope you find it useful
Blue Green Algae Article

I am pretty sure that your plant is called wisteria, it is going to grow like crazy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for future reference, you can link to your pics like this with the image tags:














































I agree with Candy. That's BGA (Cyanobacteria). Low flow and possibly too much organic buildup. How much/how often/what type of food do you feed? I would definitely do that gravel vac and more water changes.

The plant appears to be Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides). I think the substrate you got was Eco-complete.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

now that i have surface agitation from the ac30 waterfall, do i still need an airstone in the tank??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fishgal said:


> now that i have surface agitation from the ac30 waterfall, do i still need an airstone in the tank??


Nope. Whatever way you choose to agitate the surface, as long as it is adequate, is enough.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I noticed no one asked what you are running inside your filter. Do you have anything as a Biological filter??? ex bio balls, ceramic rings etc... Bio balls are crucial. Also those large plants you have are actually floating plants. You can plant them but they will actually grow just as good on top of the water. Your pictures dont show alot of algea. What do you have for algea fish or Catfish. Both are a must have. Flake food causes lots of waste so if you have no fish to eat that waste that will cause added nitrates and amonia.


----------

